# Cold Chain Storage & The Covid Vaccine



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

How the lack of Cold Chain Storage where you live will effect availability of the Covid Vaccine.

Operation Warp Speed - the Pfizer vaccine, which could be ready next month, has to be kept very cold until it is used.
Paul Ostrowski: Basically -80 degrees Celsius, which is 94 degrees below zero Fahrenheit.
SOURCE: Inside the Operation Warp Speed effort to get Americans a COVID-19 vaccine

Maintaining the cold chain for coronavirus vaccines won’t be easy even in the richest of countries, especially when it comes to those that require ultracold temperatures of around minus 70 degrees Celsius (minus 94 F). Investment in infrastructure and cooling technology lags behind the high-speed leap that vaccine development has taken this year due to the virus.
SOURCE: Vaccine storage issues to leave 3 billion people without access | The Associated Press

Chinese pharmaceutical firms involved in developing the vaccine asked that the Philippines be ready with adequate cold chain storage facilities. “It’s not a condition. It’s just a reminder that if you get the vaccine and you don’t have cold chain storage, then it’s useless,”
SOURCE:China wants Philippines ready to receive COVID-19 vaccines, says envoy

Philippines storage and distribution at minus 80 degrees Celsius is not available. 
SOURCE: The need to develop the Covid-19 vaccine supply chain now! | Henry J. Schumacher

The earliest possible rollout of coronavirus vaccines in the country (PI) is from May to July next year (no mention of the need for cold chain storage)
SOURCE: Best-case scenario for COVID-19 vaccine rollout is from May to July 2021 – Galvez


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Minus 80C?

Just put it on the porch in Canada lol.

Now you know why I am in the Philippines.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

So there'll be no turning off the freezers overnight to save electricity.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

That is my big worry about getting the vaccine here. If the cold chain is broken, they may just pass it off as good vaccine. If that happens the best is that it would be less effective, the worst is that it would be dangerous.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Here is a serious dose of reality.

Easing and/or removing quarantine/travel restrictions seem to hinge on a Covid-19 vaccination. The lack of any Cold Chain Storage in the PI & other countries could seriously "delay" administering a Vaccine. One can only imagine how long this could play out (months/years). PI has zero Cold Chain Storage facilities.

*How Pfizer vaccine could be cold comfort for some Asian nations*
November 10, 2020
“On the cold chain requirement of -70 degrees, that is a hefty requirement. We do not have such facility,” Philippines’ Health Secretary Francisco Duque told Reuters.
SOURCE: How Pfizer vaccine could be cold comfort for some Asian nations

PI has approximately 2,000 "inhabited" islands
SOURCE: Know before you go: the Philippines

Due to onsite storage/vaccine administration protocols (vaccine must be thawed and given within a short time period after diluted/removed from ultra cold storage), hundreds or more of Cold Chain Storage facilities will be needed for the residents geographically separated by over 2,000 inhabited islands.

COVID-19 Vaccination Program Interim Playbook. October 29, 2020. Read pages 55 & 56 to see vaccine storage, thaw, dilution, administration.
SOURCE: https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/imz-ma...D-19-Vaccination-Program-Interim_Playbook.pdf


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Apparently the Ebola vaccine that was distributed in 3rd world African countries also needed to be kept at ultra cold temperatures - like the COVID vaccine.
They used a simple storage system that relied on dry ice.
I am quite sure that it is possible to make dry ice in the Philippines - so when the time comes to distribute the vaccine, I think it will be straightforward to store it correctly.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Apparently the Ebola vaccine that was distributed in 3rd world African countries also needed to be kept at ultra cold temperatures - like the COVID vaccine.
> They used a simple storage system that relied on dry ice.
> I am quite sure that it is possible to make dry ice in the Philippines - so when the time comes to distribute the vaccine, I think it will be straightforward to store it correctly.
> ...


New articles posted today about dry ice shipment. PI has dry ice suppliers. After reading the new articles below, they will have to increase output and start new operations.

Logistically, I still foresee the need for ultra cold storage and dry ice repacking facilities at arrival points and in various areas in the PI used as distribution staging areas.

Distribution will have to done "expeditiously" as described below for 2 shots, 3 weeks apart.

Pfizer's coronavirus vaccine requires 2 shots given 3 weeks apart, which could make distribution more complicated
SOURCE: Pfizer's coronavirus vaccine requires 2 shots given 3 weeks apart, which could make distribution more complicated

Jurisdictions are not advised to purchase ultra-cold storage equipment at this time. Ultra-cold vaccine may be shipped from the manufacturer in coolers that are packed with dry ice. These coolers should be repacked with dry ice within 24 hours of receipt of shipment (day 0) and repacked again every 5 days to maintain required temperature. On day 15, the vaccine should be moved into the refrigerator, stored at 2°C to 8°C, and used within 5 days (120 hours).
SOURCE: Page 53 https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/imz-ma...D-19-Vaccination-Program-Interim_Playbook.pdf

With 2k inhabited islands populated with 110 million people, delivery following the protocols will be very challenging with repacking dry ice.
Population SOURCE: Philippines - total population 2014-2024 | Statista

Manila Bulletin
November 11, 2020
*Planes, dry ice, pharmacies: the logistical challenges of Covid-19 vaccines*
SOURCE: Planes, dry ice, pharmacies: the logistical challenges of Covid-19 vaccines - Manila Bulletin

November 11, 2020
*US Assures Phl Of COVID Vaccine Supply
SOURCE: US Assures Phl Of COVID Vaccine Supply; Other Firms Also Have Offers At Low Prices – Officials | OneNews.PH*


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

These areas will also be considered for the establishment of cold storage facilities where the vaccines will be stored.

“Sa area o zoning, titingnan natin ‘yung areas na naging epicenter ng ating pandemic so nandito ang Metro Manila kasama ang Region 4A (Calabarzon), Region 3 (Central Luzon), Cebu at Davao City kasama ang Cagayan de Oro. Ito ang magiging major hubs sa mga cold storage facilities (In our zoning, we are looking at areas which became epicenters of our pandemic so it includes Metro Manila, Region 4A, Region 3, Cebu, and Davao City including Cagayn de Oro. These will become the major hubs for our cold storage facilities),” Galvez said.
SOURCE: PH aims to buy 50 M COVID-19 vaccines by 2021 - Manila Bulletin

Nov 11, 2020
The DOH said they are studying how to keep vaccines that need to be stored in ultra low freezer, below the requirement of the existing vaccines in the country.
SOURCE: DOH: 'Temper expectations' on Pfizer's COVID-19 vaccine


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

December 11, 2020
Gov’t to put up 4 cold storage rooms in NCR for COVID-19 vaccines
SOURCE: Gov’t to put up 4 cold storage rooms in NCR for COVID-19 vaccines


----------

